

Codecademy - HTML Fundamentals - carlsednaoui
http://www.codecademy.com/courses/html-one-o-one

======
wyclif
Voted up, because I wish users would submit the link to the content instead of
enriching Mashable or TechCrunch. This should be on the front page instead.

~~~
carlsednaoui
I very much agree with you!

